# My maine coonies.........



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Smudge has only been here since monday, but him and Rusty seem to be best mates,
_


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Awww they are just lovely!! :001_wub: 

It's so wonderful when cats take to each other like this and become best friends!


----------



## Nancy23 (Feb 7, 2012)

beautifull cats :001_wub: your so lucky, I got a rescue cat last week to be a friend for my other cat and all they do is hiss and swipe eachother


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Nancy23 said:


> beautifull cats :001_wub: your so lucky, I got a rescue cat last week to be a friend for my other cat and all they do is hiss and swipe eachother


_how old is your cat, how long has it been on its own, Rusty is not yet 7 months, so he took to Smudge straight away,Dazzle and coco also seem to get on with him, they are one year, Dizzy had afew hisses at him, but shes 4 years old, and can be abit grumpy at times,_


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

They all look so cuddly!


----------



## jess91 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahh it's lovely when they instantly like each other isnt it?
Luckily I had the exact same thing with Theo and Rocco the other week

Smudge is gorgeous too by the way :blushing:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

So so gorgeous! He looks like a big boy already! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2012)

Great photos. They are so cute. Glad they are getting on with each other ok.


----------



## little tally (Apr 2, 2012)

colliemerles - I have a ridiculous amount of cat envy for your beautiful cats!!

I love my boys but we have fallen out as they insist on bringing me live baby bunnies!

You've inspired me to get my camera out and get some more pictures of the boys and the dog


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

How fantastic to see them getting on so well together :thumbup: Smudge is gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

lovely pictures. like raggies and wegies, coonies so get on well together.
i dont know about live baby bunnies, but one of my wegies bought in a live frog the other night and left the poor thing hopping around in the kitchen. muggins had to put it out again


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Smudge is beautiful :001_wub: How old is he?? x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Smudge will be 14 weeks on tuesday,. we got him just after his second vaccine and vet check, _


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _how old is your cat, how long has it been on its own, Rusty is not yet 7 months, so he took to Smudge straight away,Dazzle and coco also seem to get on with him, they are one year, Dizzy had afew hisses at him, but shes 4 years old, and can be abit grumpy at times,_


what is it about torties they can be really grumpy, Smudge seems alot fluffier than what Rusty did at the same age. Are they from the same breeder? Lovely pics.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Smudge is from a different breeder, and yes he is lot more fluffy than Rusty was ._


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely, lovely kittens. My husband would love a Maine Coone


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats Colliemerles  Smudge is gorgeous :001_wub:

Lovley pics of your handsome :001_tt1::001_tt1: boys. So pleased they are getting on well 

Rusty has grown loads


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

:001_wub::001_wub:They are so beautiful


This is what I want to do

|
|
|
V


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

just gorgeous, .....i knew you would get the MC bug lol chat soon............Chris.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

raggs said:


> just gorgeous, .....i knew you would get the MC bug lol chat soon............Chris.


_hahaha yes i have the MC bug lol, ,, hope your well, not spoken to you in a while xx_


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _hahaha yes i have the MC bug lol, ,, hope your well, not spoken to you in a while xx_


been really unwell hon but on the mend now thx.Chris.


----------

